
Show HN: My First SaaS Built with Laravel and Twilio - jessehorne
https://textreminders.xyz/
======
jessehorne
I welcome any and all feedback. What do you like about it? What do you
dislike? What is it missing? Even if the idea is terrible, I want to hear it.
Many thanks!

~~~
lvp3
Hi, very cool. What resources did you use to learn Laravel?

~~~
jessehorne
Awesome question! It honestly was a combination of the official documentation,
articles regarding various topics and StackOverflow. It also involved a ton of
trial and error through the implementation of many, many projects.

[https://laravel.com/docs/5.7/](https://laravel.com/docs/5.7/)
[https://laracasts.com/](https://laracasts.com/)
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/laravel](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/laravel)

~~~
lvp3
Thanks!

